
Investors and entrepreneurs need to address the mental health crisis in startups - wslh
https://techcrunch.com/2018/12/30/investors-and-entrepreneurs-need-to-address-the-mental-health-crisis-in-startup-culture/
======
stuntkite
As a person with 20 years of startups under his belt and a handful of
diagnosed brain problems, I don't see how to address this in startups. At
least here in the US, even with decent health insurance, which is rare, the
system doesn't favor mental health. There is a ton of parity between my health
issues and why I work well in startups. If there was another industry where I
could make comparable money, even a lot less really, I would do it. But there
just isn't much else out there. VCs and Founders who are not mental health
professionals should educate themselves sure. I think it's essential to
longevity of yourself and your team, but to fix it we need to change society
and the economics of taking risks. I have no idea how that would start...

I do see a trend in focus on mental health in startups eating itself in new
and interesting ways. Mandated psych evals and whatever comes out of linking
your private mental health issues to your paycheck.

Wanna build a startup? Get a therapist, attorney, and take up a consuming
artistic interest. It might save your life.

